# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  A është emigracioni nga kontitentet e tjera rrezik për Evropën kontinentale?

## Edvin83

Evropa kontinentale (pershire ketu dhe Shqiperine) po dyndet nga popuj aziatike dhe afrikane. Ne vitet 70-80 ky proces mori permasa masive, duke u nisur dhe nga nevoja per krah te lire pune. Me miliona afrikane dhe aziatike u vendosen kryesisht ne vendet perendimore te Evropes. Kane kaluar mbi 40 vjet dhe shumica e kesaj popullsie nuk eshte integruar, bile ka treguar elemente agresive te vendosjes se kultures se saj me dhune tek vendasit. 
Kjo gje ka sjelle rritjen e intolerances dhe zemerimin e vendasve, te cilet tani gjenden te rrethuar dhe te detyuar nganjehere te zbatojne kerkesat e pafundme te ish-mysafireve.

India ka arritur 1.2 miliarde banore, dhe pritet qe ne 2050 te arrije 1.5 miliarde. Emigracioni Indian drejt Evropes ka vite qe vazhdon, dhe daton qe ne shekujt e 15 kur me miliona lane Indine e veriut dhe u vendosen ne Evrope, duke u quajtur ne ditet e sotme rome. 
Gjithashtu emigrimi i sllaveve drejt Evropes qendrore dhe Ballkanit, solli asgjesimin e shume popujve evropiane te lashte, dhe ende dhe sot vazhdon te shkaktoje gjakderdhje te vazhdueshme. 

Rritja e militantizmit islamik ne Evrope, trazirat e shkaktuara nga zezaket ne Paris, refuzimi i integrimit nga turqit e arabet ne Gjermani e vende te tjera, perhapja e budizmit, hinduizmit e feve te tjera aziatike, sulmet me bomba neper Evrope nga arabet, kane sjelle rritjen e numrit te votuesve te ekstremit te djathte, dhe nganjehere dhe sulme te vecuara ndaj emigranteve aziatike dhe afrikane.

Ne kete kontinent, ben pjese dhe Shqiperia, e cila ka vuajtur shume nga emigrantet me te hershem qe u quajten "dyndjet barbare" dhe "dyndjet osmane". 

A ka ardhur koha qe te ndryshohet qendrimi ndaj emigranteve? Sepse sot nese shprehesh i shqetesuar qe arabe apo zezake ne qytetin tend X ne Evrope po shkaktojne shume trazira, djegie dhe dhune, te quajne direkt racist. Por a nuk eshte jetesa e kultura e vendasve ne plan te pare? Pse vendasit duhet te perulen para kerkesave te te ardhurve? A nuk perben kjo gje nje rrezik potencial qe ne dekadat apo shekujt e ardhshem te kemi luftra te pergjakshme etnike ne Evrope ashtu sic ndodhi ne Ballkan me ardhjen e sllaveve?

----------


## the admiral

nder europianet, shkalla e vdekshmerise eshte me e larte se shkalla e lindshmerise.
emigrantet jane te domosdoshem...

pastaj te sulmosh arabe e zezake duke pasur parasysh sjelljen e shqiptareve ne europe (ne itali e greqi jane mbushur burgjet me shqiptare), nuk me duket gje tjeter vec se hipokrizi.

----------


## the admiral

shkarikoni keto 36 faqe dhe hapin syte!!!
http://www.isn.ethz.ch/isn/Digital-L...g=en&id=128766
eshte nje studim i european policy centre (EPC) nga i cili kuptohet qe europa po plaket shume me shpejtesi dhe pas disa dekadash do kete teper pensioniste dhe shume pak puntore per te qene ne gjendje te mbajne edhe vetvehten edhe pensionistet...

----------


## Force-Intruder

> A është emigracioni nga kontitentet tjera rrezik për Evropën kontinentale?


Gjithmonë!

----------


## Edvin83

> nder europianet, shkalla e vdekshmerise eshte me e larte se shkalla e lindshmerise.
> emigrantet jane te domosdoshem...
> 
> pastaj te sulmosh arabe e zezake duke pasur parasysh sjelljen e shqiptareve ne europe (ne itali e greqi jane mbushur burgjet me shqiptare), nuk me duket gje tjeter vec se hipokrizi.


Shqiptaret mund te kene bere gjera te paligjshme, por me shqiptaret ndryshon puna sepse:
1.  Jane evropiane
2. Nuk kane bere sulme me bomba dhe trazira masive si ne Paris
3. Nuk kane imponuar asnjehere kulturen apo traditat e tyre te popullsia vendase

Arabet e zezaket kane tendence qe ku te shkojne, menjehere te mundohen te imponojne zakonet, gjuhen e traditat e veta te popullsia mikpritese. 
Sipas teje, per te mbajtur pleqte, duhet qe te vijne emigrante ta popullojne Evropen, e ne fund kur te vdesin pleqte ketu mbeten vetem emigrantet. Evropa ka mjaftueshem njerez, dhe po te doje ndryshon politikat dhe rritet dhe pjellshmeria.  Ne shume vende ku jane futur politika nxitese per lindshmeri, ka ndryshuar numri i lindjeve per nje kohe shume te shkurter, pune 2-3 vjetesh.

----------


## the admiral

> Shqiptaret mund te kene bere gjera te paligjshme, por me shqiptaret ndryshon puna sepse:
> 1.  Jane evropiane
> 2. Nuk kane bere sulme me bomba dhe trazira masive si ne Paris
> 3. Nuk kane imponuar asnjehere kulturen apo traditat e tyre te popullsia vendase
> 
> Arabet e zezaket kane tendence qe ku te shkojne, menjehere te mundohen te imponojne zakonet, gjuhen e traditat e veta te popullsia mikpritese. 
> Sipas teje, per te mbajtur pleqte, duhet qe te vijne emigrante ta popullojne Evropen, e ne fund kur te vdesin pleqte ketu mbeten vetem emigrantet. *Evropa ka mjaftueshem njerez*, dhe po te doje ndryshon politikat dhe rritet dhe pjellshmeria.  *Ne shume vende ku jane futur politika nxitese per lindshmeri, ka ndryshuar numri i lindjeve per nje kohe shume te shkurter, pune 2-3 vjetesh.*


europa ka mjaftueshem njerez?? lexo statistikat dhe pastaj thuaj dicka te tille.
ne shume vende numri i lindjeve ka ndryshuar per pune 2-3 vitesh??? ne shume vende??? hahaha. cilet jane keto SHUME vende?
http://www.robustelli.eu/?p=242
me shqiptaret ndryshon puna thua ti... pfff. thua keshtu vetem sepse je shqiptar.
nejse. nuk po me intereson fare prejardhja e emigranteve... le te jene nga te duan...
*eshte FAKT qe europa pa emigrante i destinohet vdekjes... kete e thone numrat.*
lexo ato 36 faqet e atij studimit nga brukseli. te gjitha me statistika i ke dhe pastaj hidhi poshte nese ta merr mendja se je me i zgjuar autoret e studimit.

----------


## EuroStar1

Mire do ishte qe cdo kush ne shtepin e vet. Fajet i kane shtetet e te larguarve qe nuk krijojne mirqenje per popullaten e tyre dhe keshtu ata detyrohen te largohen me pahir nga vendi i tyre. Ne mesin e varferise se madhe filtron lehte manipulimi i njerzeve per ti shtyre ne akte kriminale dhe terroriste

P.S

the admiral, Politika e re e Europes eshte qe te sjelle emigrante nga vendet e Amerikes se Jugut ( latine ). Ketu do jemi, do rrojme dhe do shikojme perfundimin

----------


## Antiproanti

> A është emigracioni nga kontitentet tjera rrezik për Evropën kontinentale


Jo.

.....

----------


## Edvin83

> europa ka mjaftueshem njerez?? lexo statistikat dhe pastaj thuaj dicka te tille.
> ne shume vende numri i lindjeve ka ndryshuar per pune 2-3 vitesh??? ne shume vende??? hahaha. cilet jane keto SHUME vende?
> http://www.robustelli.eu/?p=242
> me shqiptaret ndryshon puna thua ti... pfff. thua keshtu vetem sepse je shqiptar.
> nejse. nuk po me intereson fare prejardhja e emigranteve... le te jene nga te duan...
> *eshte FAKT qe europa pa emigrante i destinohet vdekjes... kete e thone numrat.*
> lexo ato 36 faqet e atij studimit nga brukseli. te gjitha me statistika i ke dhe pastaj hidhi poshte nese ta merr mendja se je me i zgjuar autoret e studimit.


Po mire i admiral, atehere meqe Evropa destinohet te vdese, dhe Shqiperia po ia kalon Evropes ne kete gare sepse per 20 vjet ka rene me 30%, atehere pse ne shqiptaret duhet te luftojme per Shqiperine e per kufijte e saj? Pse mos ta leme te vdese e ta mbushim para kohe, ose t'u themi fqinjve tane, grekeve e serbeve qe ta marrin meqe kemi nevoje per njerez? Pastaj, ti mendon se popullsia e Evropes duhet te rritet ne menyre te pandalshme? Gjithcka ka nje maje. Pse duhet qe popullsia e Evropes te jete drejt nje rritje te pandalshme?

----------


## Edvin83

> Ky shkrim ne rradh te pare eshte raciste nga gjerat qe thote  
> 
> Kjo pjese quhet rracizem!!!! 
> 
> Sa per punen e emigrimit njerezit kane emigruar me millenium sic kane emigruar edhe europianet ne vende te tjera! Thjesht shif vendet e Amerikes qe tani edhe drejtohen nga europianet! 
> 
> Per ti pergjigjur pyetjes drejtperdrejt; *A është emigracioni nga kontitentet tjera rrezik për Evropën kontinentale?* Duhet kontrolluar thjesht per mos te pasur impact negativ ekonomik, po rrezik nuk eshte arsyeja ne nje bote ideale sduhet te kishte fare kufi!!!!!


Shume persona "mendjehapur" e quajne racizem. Po atehere pse marrjen e tokave nga serbet e greket nuk e quani racizem por agresion? Serbet erdhen ketu si emigrante, tani jane zoter. 
Te keshilloj te emigrosh ne Somali e Kongo, ose ne Zimbabue e te predikosh keto idete e tua. Eja na thua si ishte nese del gjalle prej andej.

----------


## Edvin83

> shkarikoni keto 36 faqe dhe hapin syte!!!
> http://www.isn.ethz.ch/isn/Digital-L...g=en&id=128766
> eshte nje studim i european policy centre (EPC) nga i cili kuptohet qe europa po plaket shume me shpejtesi dhe pas disa dekadash do kete teper pensioniste dhe shume pak puntore per te qene ne gjendje te mbajne edhe vetvehten edhe pensionistet...


E cilet na qenkan keta emigrante joevropiane qe prodhojne te ardhura per pensionistet? Indianet qe verviten me turma neper rruge dhe mundohet te te shesin ndonje loder per femije, apo zezaket qe mundohen gjithmone te te shesin canta dhe syze neper rruge? Apo arabet qe prodhojne bomba?

A prodhojne te ardhura me te vertete keta njerez per evropianet?

----------


## white_snake

O ju te kulluarit e dynjas. Qenka rracizem eeee? Jo po perzihemi e behemi lesh-e-lij me zezaket e me rracat e tjera. Kaq naive jeni, me termend mendoni 'rracizmi' eshte i gabuar dhe element negativ?

Nejse, ti pergjigjem temes, mendoj se eshte me termend rrezik i math e i vazjdueshem.

----------


## Edvin83

PO po, sot pak te kundershtosh shtypjen e te drejtave te tua, te quajne direkt "racist". Kurse kur arabet vendosin bomba e vrasin me qindra evropiane, nuk eshte racizem, kur arabet e indianet duan te asimiliojne shqiptaret, nuk eshte racizem, kur turqit te thone se 1+1=3 sepse keshtu thone ata e ti duhet t'u bindesh, nuk eshte racizem. Me duket se keta njerez jane te droguar. Nuk arrijne te shohin pertej hundes se tyre. 
Une nuk isha "racist" por u bera kur jetova ne Bruksel. Aty ishte tmerr...Ai qytet tashme ishte shnderruar ne zona getosh ku gerditeshe te ecje ne ato zona e jo me te jetoje. Zezake, arabe, turq qe thyenin cdo ligj te shteti belg, dhe ti nuk mund t'u thoje asgje se direkt te akuzojne ne polici per racizem. A nuk eshte racizem te thyesh ligjet e vendit mikprites e te imponosh kulturen tende te ndyre zezako-turko-indiano-arabe?

----------


## EuroStar1

> Te keshilloj te emigrosh ne vendet e atyre personave qe pelqen. Te pakten liron vend ketu ne Evrope.


 :pa dhembe: 

Mos Edvin se edhe forumi do na ngeli me gjysmen e antareve

----------


## Edvin83

> Mos Edvin se edhe forumi do na ngeli me gjysmen e antareve


Na bie dhe popullsia e Evropes pastaj e kush do te shese canta, donera e mace te pjekura  :buzeqeshje: 
Por do te kemi me teper toke, na zgjidhet problemi i pronave  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> Ti faleminderit per keshillat.
> Une kam lexuar ca edhe kam edhe eksperience te dores se pare me emigrimin e me rracizmin.
> 
> Perendimi, te flase me me bindje per Angline, me ligje te merr me qaf per rracizem. Anglia ka arritur deri ne ate pike sa kur kane diten e tyre te flamurit (St George's Day) femijet nuk jane te lejuar te shkojne ne shkolle me dekorime nacionale sepse ofendojne nxenesit e origjinave te ndrryshme qe kane ne klase, familjet (me ligj) nuk lejohen te valvisin kryqin e kuq ne fushe te bardhe ne shtepite e tyre se ofendojne komunintetit e ardhur ketu.
> 
> Nderkohe, Londra dhe e tere Anglia mbulohet me ngjyrat e flamurit Irlandes ne diten e St Patrick. Pjese te Londres mbulohen ne ngjyrat Kuq e Zi kur luan kombetarja Shqiptare apo per 28-29 Nentorin. Indianet hindu bllokojne rruge lagjesh me zjarre e celebrime kur kane festat e tyre. Myslymanet kur u teket falen edhe ne mes te rruges ne shenje proteste, etj...
> 
> 
> Nderkohe, me plote te drejte, vendasit thone 'emigrantet nga kane zene vendet e punes', emigrantet po na imponojne te ndrryshojme menyren e jeteses, neve nuk i morem me zor ketu pse duhet t'u pershatatemi ne atyre e jo ata vendit tone! Keto pakenaqesi shkaktojne urrjetje dhe si rrjedhim akte rraciste ne pjese te ndrryshme te vendit.
> ...


Ku jeton ti qe e ''dike'' kaq mire gjendjen e brendshme ne UK? 
Mos fol gjepura kot se koti , duke qene se je emigrant dhe vet. 

E tha mire nje humoriste nigeriane '' nena ime eshte me rraciste se ata te BNP'' (lol), e njejta gje edhe me shqipet qe moren nje cope pashaporte.

Sa per temen , ose me mire per hapesin e temes. 

Une habitem sesi admini lejon nje moderator me tendenca racisti te qendroje akoma moderator.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Na bie dhe popullsia e Evropes pastaj e kush do te shese canta, donera e mace te pjekura 
> Por do te kemi me teper toke, na zgjidhet problemi i pronave


Dyqanet e Italise i kishte pushtuar rraca e zeze...Vetem Kebab lol

Ne Canada dyqanet me xhingla mingla i kane indianet. Vetem te shesin rropsa me ngjyra dhe ushqim te thate pikant, tjeter gje nuk dine te bejne.

Shtepit e tyre me balte i kan akoma atje prej nga vijne. Dubai dhe vende te tjera qe ndertohen sipas modeleve perendimore, i marin inxhinjeret dhe operatoret nga Europa dhe Amerika se vete ehe... Me ka ren rasti te vete ne shtepin e nje pakistanezi per ta konfiskuar, nuk di cte them, akoma e ndjej eren e rende te shtepis se tije

----------


## white_snake

> Ku jeton ti qe e ''dike'' kaq mire gjendjen e brendshme ne UK? 
> Mos fol gjepura kot se koti , duke qene se je emigrant dhe vet. 
> 
> E tha mire nje humoriste nigeriane '' nena ime eshte me rraciste se ata te BNP'' (lol), e njejta gje edhe me shqipet qe moren nje cope pashaporte.
> 
> Sa per temen , ose me mire per hapesin e temes. 
> 
> Une habitem sesi admini lejon nje moderator me tendenca racisti te qendroje akoma moderator.


Smth_Poetic, une jam emigranti i katert ne kompanine ku punoj (ku 2 te tjeret jane Jamaican qe jetojne ketu prej 3 gjeneratash e tjetri Indian me banim ketu prej 2 gjeneratash), 57 punojesit e tjere jane anglez.

Debati i flamurit eshte hapur vjet per diten e Shen Xhorxhit e ma sqaroj njeri nga koleget e punes fije e per pe.

Sic thash humultoni pak me shume e do gjeni info.

Nuk eshte puna tek rracizimi, une e kuptoj qe ne kete shtet un jam i tepert, une nuk perkas ketu (edhe pse i adoptuar thuajse teresisht me jetesen ketu). Sic eshte c'do shtetas tjeter ne nje shtet tjeter.

Nqs mendoni se perkisni ne kete shtet (me qe jetoni ne Angli) po mashtroni veten, te pakten ky eshte opinioni im.

----------


## Edvin83

> Lexo artikullin me poshte:
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...icle859734.ece


eh more white snake...

"Viti 2037. Shqiperia eshte bere vend i hapur per kedo qe do te vije, dhe kryeminister i Shqiperise eshte endrra e vjerres, president Smith Poetik. Shqiperia quhej dikur, tani e ka emrin Republika Arnautistan al jamahirija guxhuraja. 
Shqiptaret etnike perbejne 17.8% te popullsise, kurse te tjeret jane turqit 30%, arabet 21%, indianet 20%, zezaket 11.2%. Shqiptaret shtrihen kryesisht ne katunde te thella malore ne alpet shqiptare, malesi te madhe dhe zonen e Lures e Skraparit. Pjesa tjeter mbizoterohet nga popullsite e tjera. Gjuha zyrtare eshte turqishtja,  arabishtja, indiancja kurse gjuhe minoritetesh jane shqipja, kongolishtja, somalishtja, nigerishtja, zulu etj. 
Dita e veres, shen gjergji, festa e pavaresise, permendje e emrit Gjergj Kastrioti, nuk lejohen me sepse ofendojne popujt e tjere te Republikes. Flamuri shqiptar lejohet vetem po te mbahet brenda ne shtepi, por pa e nxjerre jashte, sepse ofendohen turqit. Lopet ecin kudo neper shqiperi dhe sheh *** kudo pasi indianet e kane lopen te shenjte dhe dhjesin ku t'i kape nevoja. Shqiptareve u ndalohet me ligj te perdorin fjalen zi, zezak, xax, pasi ofendon afrikanet. "

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> Smth_Poetic, une jam emigranti i katert ne kompanine ku punoj (ku 2 te tjeret jane Jamaican qe jetojne ketu prej 3 gjeneratash e tjetri Indian me banim ketu prej 2 gjeneratash), 57 punojesit e tjere jane anglez.
> 
> Debati i flamurit eshte hapur vjet per diten e Shen Xhorxhit e ma sqaroj njeri nga koleget e punes fije e per pe.
> 
> Sic thash humultoni pak me shume e do gjeni info.
> 
> Nuk eshte puna tek rracizimi, une e kuptoj qe ne kete shtet un jam i tepert, une nuk perkas ketu (edhe pse i adoptuar thuajse teresisht me jetesen ketu). Sic eshte c'do shtetas tjeter ne nje shtet tjeter.
> 
> Nqs mendoni se perkisni ne kete shtet (me qe jetoni ne Angli) po mashtroni veten, te pakten ky eshte opinioni im.


Kur thashe qe ti i ''di'' shume mire ceshtjet e brendshme ne angli , nuk e thashe kot. 
Problemi eshte se edhe ata anglezet e kompanise tende skane me shume dije se ti. Bile kur hapen tema te tilla , kjo tregon se ke te besh me nje ambjent goxha trashanik verdalle.

St. George's day festohet aq shume sa keta te Tories duan ta bejne dhe bank holiday bile.

Ato trendafilat e kuq kot i vene anglezet diten e st' georges ....si ta merr ty mendja? 

Flamuri i st. george eshte ofendues per disa shkaqe. E para eshte flamuri i kryqezatave , e cila perfaqeson vetem angline si ''shtet'' . Mirepo nuk ekziston ndonje shtet me emrin Angli. Kot nuk quhet United Kingdom , e si pasoje duhet te perfaqesoje te gjitha ''shtetet'' ne te , Skocine,Wales,Angline dhe Irlanden e Veriut, keshtuqe detyrimisht ky flamur nuk duhet te behet zyrtar me ligj. 
Me liri veprimi , ky flamur valevitet kudo ate dite , e kete gje e shikojme cdo vit. 

Arsyeja tjeter eshte se Saint George nuk ka qene anglez fare , por ushtar romak palestinez. Pra nuk ka lidhje fare me angline drejperdrejt. Shume organizata ''patriotike'' angleze kane kerkuar qe St. Georges day te zevendesohet me nje hero anglez. 

Ndersa Saint Patrick , meqe bere krahesimin, ka lidhje direkt me Irlanden , sepse ishte njeriu i pare qe solli kristianizmin ne Irlande. 

Besoj se mesove dicka rreth jetes ne UK.


PS: Nqs e ndjen veten te tepert , atehere pse nuk iken mbrapsht? lol

----------

